

Freed journalist tricked captors into Twitter access - pwim
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-amp-wireless/119845/freed-journalist-tricked-captors-twitter-access

======
barrydahlberg
I first read this here which has some different details:
[http://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/article.cfm?c_id=2&...](http://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/article.cfm?c_id=2&objectid=10671961)

Although it would make a much more interesting story, I can't see any
particular link between the messages and being released.

